# sous le / un / ce jour



## choupi

Hola,
quisiera saber como se puede traducir la expresion francesa "présenter les faits sous leur véritable jour". Habia pensado en algo como : "presentar los hechos en su verdadero aspecto". Pero me parece bastante lejano... Si pueden ayudarme...
Muchas gracias y hasta luego.


----------



## yserien

Pues eso que dices es el sentido de la frase. Presentar los hechos tal como son,fielmente......


----------



## f007

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola de nuevo,
espero que me podáis ayudar con esta frase:
"il change d´identité d´une séquence à l´autre; il apparaît à chacun sous un jour différent"
"Cambia de identidad de una secuencia a otra, aparece en cada una bajo un ¿¿?? diferente"
Aunque si el "chacun" se refiriese a las secuencias sería "chacune", asi que no se, estoy un poco perdida.
Gracias


----------



## Fussy

Esa parte de ahi, la segunda la traduciria como: se aparece a cada uno de/con una forma distinta. 
Es como si la persona en cuestion adoptara diferentes personalidades.
Espero haberte ayudado!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- aspecto / perspectiva /enfoque...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## f007

muchas gracias a los dos, creo que voy a usar esa idea de que se le aparece a cada uno bajo distintas formas.
Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## caraemamoncillo

tal vez

en cada una aparece bajo un aspecto diferente


----------



## Lucht

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¿Podrían ayudarme a traducir la siguiente frase por favor?
Mais dès qu'elle eut compris que pour arriver a ses fins chimeriques, beaucoup pouvait dépendre de son pupille, *soudain elle le considéra sous un jour imprévu: alors toute portée qu'elle était par le souci exclusif de son intéret propre, le moyen choisi d'y pourvoir alluma non point une tardive tendresse.*

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## tom29

Hola

Debe de ser algo parecido:

- De repente lo consideró bajo una perspectiva imprevista: entonces tan cautivada por la preocupación exclusiva de su propio interés, el medio elegido para satisfecerlo no prendío ternura tardía.

Espera otras sugerencias, porque la mia no es rigurosa.

Saludos


----------



## Paquita

La propuesta de Tom no está nada mal... No se puede mejorar ignorando a qué se refieren los pronombres (entre otros el "y pourvoir")

En lugar de "tan cautivada por" , quizás " aunque".. (sin garantía alguna, falta contexto)

Además, me parece que tu frase ha quedado sin terminar :
non point une tardive tendresse mais ..."autre chose" = no... sino...


----------



## Lucht

Muchas gracias. Es cierto Paquit&, me faltaba una parte de la oración, no me había dado cuenta que non point introducía un contraste. 

Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Melanie72

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
no sé como traducir esa expresion francesa en espanol.. 

el contexto : "les photos montraient ça sous un jour plutôt flatteur"

Ya que no sé : he traducido : " las fotos mostraban eso de manera màs bien adulador" 

hay una mejor manera para decirlo en espanol???


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Una propuesta:
Las fotos lo mostraban bajo un prisma un tanto favorecedor.


----------



## GUATAPÉ

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bon après-midi. Je cherchais la signification de la expression "Bourrage de crâne" et j´ai trouvé le mot *jour* dans un lieu inattendu. Quelle est son signification ici? lumière, peut-être?:

_bourrage de crâne._ Présentation sous _*un jour*_ faussement favorable d'une situation compromise; mensonges, bobards


----------



## Paquita

> Éclairage particulier qui révèle un autre aspect des choses et des êtres ou qui en donne une compréhension nouvelle.


 
fuente: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/jour I C

Diría "con un enfoque"


----------



## GUATAPÉ

Merci Paquit&


----------



## aivilis

Hola alguien que me ayude con esta frase:  la nouvelle génération d'hommes est plus sujette aux doutes, à nous de les rassurer, les réconforter, afin de les aider à se montrer *sous leur meilleur jour. *
 
No sé cómo traducir esa última expresión: le meilleur jour. 
 
El texto habla de los principes azules en los que creen las mujeres y que esto hace sentirse inseguros a algunos hombres. 
 
Gracias como siempre!


----------



## Tina.Irun

> la nouvelle génération d'hommes est plus sujette aux doutes, à nous de les rassurer, les réconforter, afin de les aider à se montrer *sous leur meilleur jour. *
> 
> No sé cómo traducir esa última expresión: le meilleur jour.
> 
> El texto habla de los principes azules en los que creen las mujeres y que esto hace sentirse inseguros a algunos hombres.


Hola:
Se trata de ayudarles a "mostrar su mejor cara".


----------



## aivilis

Gracias Tina! Correcto y rápido, como siempre!


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

En España también se suele utilizar, sobre todo en el lenguaje escito, la expresión "bajo una luz":

- Las cosas se muestran bajo una luz diferente ...
- ...bajo una luz desfavorable ...
- ...bajo una luz favorable ...


Saludos.


----------



## omelette_34

alguien puede decirme que quiere decir vous sous ce jour? Vue sous ce jour, la profession de l'interprete est une des plus belles et des plus nobles du monde moderne


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Vous sous ce jour 

Vue sous ce jour: (vista) desde esta óptica /desde este punto de vista...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

